# Graco Ultra Plus 1000



## PrismaticPaintOmaha

I have been painting for 8+ years, primarily new construction and smaller commercial jobs. Normally I use a Graco 695 or 795 but am not sure I'm willing to spend the extra cash to buy one new. I have come across a older Graco Ultra Plus 1000 in good shape for $500. My question is this model so outdated that I would not be able to fix it if (or when) something goes wrong??? Any info is appreciated from the older Graco Users.... Thank you!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Pics? In some models like the gas powered 10000 with double pump parts are no longer available.


----------



## ridesarize

PrismaticPaintOmaha said:


> I have been painting for 8+ years, primarily new construction and smaller commercial jobs. Normally I use a Graco 695 or 795 but am not sure I'm willing to spend the extra cash to buy one new. I have come across a older Graco Ultra Plus 1000 in good shape for $500. My question is this model so outdated that I would not be able to fix it if (or when) something goes wrong??? Any info is appreciated from the older Graco Users.... Thank you!


I believe parts are available. That pump would have to be in sweet shape with extras for that price though.


----------



## PrismaticPaintOmaha

Thanks fellas....the pump is in decent condition but nowhere near mint. Mechanically it is sound. I shot some trim out in my garage and it worked great. It isn't gas powered but the current owner said the power control box may be obsolete.... I suppose its a toss up on any old model.


----------

